# Yellow Stringy Discharge



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, my caribe has been sick for a while. Flashed and what not...but always came and gone. He now has a hole in the bottom of his stomach. I ve noticed some weird yellow stringy substance in the water (thought I seen it come out the hole) but also thought maybe it was just waste from the anus...just found out it is in deed from the sick fish, bc he's in a 30 gallon hospital tank, and noticed the same yellow discharge in that tank as well. Also, I've notvcied whichever tank he goes in, the water begins to stink. When he was in my 180, I noticved I chaged the water often...too often. And noticed that "smell".....when I checked on the 30 gallon tank with him in there, water was cloudy, and had bad odor. Over a day of being in there....and that 30 gallon was running for a solid 2 weeks with mybrandti in it. Water was crystal clear. I did add salt, stress coat, and zyme when I put the sick caribe in it tho...maybe that was it? Iunno. I just wanna save my guy. Dr fosters n smith sugggested some bacteria and parasite meds. Pretizo or something like that....and something that starts with m. Mycinade? No idea I have it written down somewhere...any adivice or knowledge? Again, no pics. Sorry guys


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Never seen the yellow stringy thing before but i guess it's some kind of parasite... use prazipro (as directed: http://uskoi.com/prazipro.htm ) and some salt for about a week and keep us updated... hope it works, good luck!


----------

